# 350z Torque Converter



## fuherg1 (Oct 31, 2010)

How do I separate the engine from the torque converter?

I have a 350z engine hanging with a torque converter attached. The motor is locked, the crank can not turn. Engine took in water while running and locked. How does the torque converter come off of the engine? I see there is a spot where I could get a real big wrench on the tube that connects to the automatic transmission. turn this counter clockwise?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

not to familiar with a/t's but if the cars hydro locked..your better off rebuilding the motor this also gives you a chance to beef it up!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Torque converter is attached to the flexplate with 4 bolts. If it's hydrolocked, remove the spark plugs and the pistons will push out the water as you turn the crank. If the crank is locked up, then you will need to remove the oil pan and loosen the bearing caps until the crank can turn. You turn the crank by putting a wrench on the crank pulley bolt. You access the torque converter bolts either by removing an inspection plate or the starter and turning the crank until the bolt is accessable.


----------



## fuherg1 (Oct 31, 2010)

*status*

The crank is locked, already removed plugs.
Going to have to take heads off, remove pistons, and see if I can get it to tun.

I think rebuilding will cost about as mush a buying a used one?

Thanks for the info


----------

